# Branch Detail Program



## Totentanz (Feb 5, 2007)

I found this article on about.com, and I was wondering if anyone had direct experience with this.

Questions that popped up were
 - First and foremost, how accurate is the article?
 - How much control does the "borrowed" officer have over his destination (if any at all)?
 - How much training is actually involved in the transition periods?
 - Although the article gave numbers to demonstrate the need, how many officers are actually moved via branch detail?
 - Is this an Army-specific program, or do the other services have similar setups?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AWP (Feb 6, 2007)

Marauder06 was a branch detailed guy. He'll be along shortly I'm sure.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 6, 2007)

Totentanz said:


> I found this article on about.com, and I was wondering if anyone had direct experience with this.
> 
> Questions that popped up were
> - First and foremost, how accurate is the article?
> ...



-My experience with the branch detail program is 12 years old, but the article is pretty close to what I experienced.
-I don't know.  I got my second choice (101st).  I hear if you sign up for more time before commissioning, one of your options is duty station of choice.
-I don't know.  Back when I was a lieutenant, it was a bunch.  
-As far as I know, this is an Army-specific program.

I think the branch detail program is a great deal for the individual and for the Army.


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you have any say as to which branch you were detailed to?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, BUT everything is needs of the Army.   You can request whatever you want, if you have really good grades, place high on the OML, and do well at advanced camp, (this only applies to ROTC grads) you stand a good chance of getting what you want.

I asked for MI, detailed to infantry, and I got it.  I asked for 82nd, I got 101st (2nd choice, but it worked out well).


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 11, 2007)

So does all of this occur simultaneously (first duty station assignment, specialization, and if applicable, branch detail)?  Is the branch detail portion at all competitive as a support officer?

Another tangential question that came to mind: how are academic grades handled for someone who isn't coming in directly out of school?  I may take a few years after graduation prior to joining, and I'm wondering what impact outside work experience and/or grad school might have.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 20, 2007)

-yes, it all occurs at about the same time, for most ROTC folks it's the last quarter/semester of their senior year.  I think I found out about my branch/detail, and posting in DEC of my senior year.

-I don't know about the non-traditional commissioning requirements or procedures.  I did have one lieutenant who had graduated college, and came into the Army under a program wherein she went straight from basic training to OCS.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 6, 2007)

If you're still interested in the branch detail program, I can give you a phone number for the MI lieutenants branch manager, I'm sure he could answer your questions.


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 7, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> If you're still interested in the branch detail program, I can give you a phone number for the MI lieutenants branch manager, I'm sure he could answer your questions.



That would be great....:cool:


----------



## TaskForceT (May 9, 2007)

I'm late coming into this thread so excuse me for chiming in after the fact.

I'm a huge fan of the BD program.  The ROTC classes ahead of me had a hard time getting active duty combat arms and it's all that I cared about at the time.  I saw volunteering for BD as a sure way to get it, and I never expected to stay past four years anyway.

I asked for Infantry/MI and got Armor (2nd choice)/MI.  When it came time to give up my toys, I decided that I loved the Army more than my branch and decided to give MI a try.  I ended up at 10th MTN's Div Cav so it was a perfect fit for me, having been an Armor guy and Scout as the bulk of the staff were heavy Cav guys.

That made the transition easier and along with some outstanding MI mentors, I learned to love the branch.  There is no better place to do MI than in SOF where you can actually see someone execute a combat operation based on your assessments and products.


----------



## Mav (May 9, 2007)

TaskForceT said:


> I'm late coming into this thread so excuse me for chiming in after the fact.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the BD program.  The ROTC classes ahead of me had a hard time getting active duty combat arms and it's all that I cared about at the time.  I saw volunteering for BD as a sure way to get it, and I never expected to stay past four years anyway.
> 
> ...



With what little experience I have: I totally agree. :)


----------



## Marauder06 (May 24, 2007)

TaskForceT said:


> I'm late coming into this thread so excuse me for chiming in after the fact.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the BD program.  The ROTC classes ahead of me had a hard time getting active duty combat arms and it's all that I cared about at the time.  I saw volunteering for BD as a sure way to get it, and I never expected to stay past four years anyway.
> 
> ...



Glad to see another MI Kool-Aid drinker here on the site, finally.  ;)

Could not agree more ref. the branch detail program, or your assessment about doing MI in SOF.

You're at Bragg?  Let's invite ourselves over to Mav and Max's house and help ourselves to some of their beer.


----------



## Max Power (May 24, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> You're at Bragg?  Let's invite ourselves over to Mav and Max's house and help ourselves to some of their beer.



You never call...

You never write...


----------



## TaskForceT (May 30, 2007)

Yep, at Bragg for another month and then it's off to "finishing school" for a year.

I don't know if I can handle Mav and Max's beer.:eek:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 30, 2007)

TaskForceT said:


> I don't know if I can handle Mav and Max's beer.:eek:


 
Let alone Mav and Max


----------



## Marauder06 (May 30, 2007)

Finishing school = career course?


----------



## TaskForceT (Jun 1, 2007)

Navy Command & Staff   <--Arghhhh!

Beats the hell out of a year at Leavenworth.

I have to put up with Mav all day anyway.  :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 1, 2007)

Great job!  At least there you have the option of getting a Masters, unlike at Leavenworth 

What's next for you after CGSC?


----------



## TaskForceT (Jun 1, 2007)

We'll see...hopefully back to FBNC to get XO/S3 knocked out...then across post again.

USN, USAF, and USMC all include a Masters as part of the coursework.  Can't beat that deal.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 1, 2007)

TaskForceT said:


> We'll see...hopefully back to FBNC to get XO/S3 knocked out...then across post again.
> 
> USN, USAF, and USMC all include a Masters as part of the coursework.  Can't beat that deal.



Yeah, IIRC the Navy course is civilian clothes for the duration, yes?


----------



## TaskForceT (Jun 1, 2007)

Polo shirt and khakis for the summer months...button-down or sweater with slacks for the winter months...coat and tie for some of the "evening lectures"...ascot and Ted Knight Captain's Cap optional.  Uniform is only for lectures presented by visiting GOs and special events.

It's madness I tell ya.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm going to try to hit one of the foreign CGSCs, failing that I'm going to try to do the correspondence/short course deal so I don't have to PCS.


----------



## TaskForceT (Jun 1, 2007)

Good luck.  I have a buddy going to Spain for CGSC.  

He's single.  Friggin bastard.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 4, 2007)

I was gunning for Singapore, but any English-language course would be good; apparently Estonia's CGSC is English-language as well :uhh:


----------

